# Heritage Arms Rough Rider .22



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Brand new in box and never fired heritage manufacturing rough rider .22. I bought 3 of these for my boys and just never shoot this one. They are great plinking revolvers. Asking $135 OBO.

http://www.heritagemfg.com/product_detail.cfm?prod_id=3


----------

